# Speedometer was OFF!



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I know this may be a dupe, but I couldn't find it by searching. Today at lunch I started up and looked at my speedometer. The analog said I was going 40, and the Digital said I was going 68. I felt like I was going 55, but who knows. I know the gauge issues are a problem with the 04's but this is the first time it has done this. I do occasionally get the temp spike to hot problem. Just though I would share. "Officer, the digital said I was going 68, but the analog said 40. I didn't know who to believe."


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

sounds like a good excuse to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like a trip to your fast and friendly Pontiac service advisor is in order.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

This may sound stupid, but, make sure it's not on km/h instead of mph.


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

:agree 68 km/h = 42.2532411


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

good luck explaining that one to the po po's


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Sounds like a trip to your fast and friendly Pontiac service advisor is in order.


I'd actually advise taking it to a _competent_ P-P-Pontiac service advisor...but that may be asking too much.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'd actually advise taking it to a _competent_ P-P-Pontiac service advisor...but that may be asking too much.


:lol:


----------



## paige boudreau (Apr 18, 2005)

*oh no !*

I was driving the other day and my speedo was peged out 200mph. I went to the dealer and they replaced the instument cluster and reprogrammed her. They contacted technical assistance and they said it has been an ongoing problem. Take it to the dealer and tell them what its doing before your warrenty runs out!


----------

